# Mendelssohn: Mr. Rescue!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder whether Felix Mendelssohn wasn't the greatest reviver of forgotten music that ever lived. Some examples that I know of:

- Bach: St. Matthew Passion in 1829
- Bach: Toccata & Fugue in D Minor plus other organ works; prepared a B&H edition in 1833 and public performance in 1840.
- Handel: Various (I have no detailed information).
- Beethoven: Violin Concerto, evidently unperformed since its premiere in 1806; revived by Mendelsson in 1844.
- Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4, ditto since 1808; revived by Mendelssohn in 1836.
- Schubert: Symphony No. 9, possibly never performed; revived by Mendelssohn in 1839.

Does anybody know of more examples?


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know more examples, but the ones you listed looks more than enough to give Mr. Felix the title! Mendelssohn the greatest necromancer ever :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In that regard, with just that on your list, he has to be one of the most truly selfless and generous of composers.

He also let some of Fanny's music go out under his name, because she was, as woman, stonewalled when it came to publishing.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Never mind.........


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

With regards to Handel, I believe the main work that Mendelssohn revived (by personally discovering it in London) was the _Israel in Egypt_ oratorio.

From wiki:

"In the spring of that year [1833] Mendelssohn directed the Lower Rhenish Music Festival in Düsseldorf, beginning with a performance of Handel's oratorio Israel in Egypt prepared from the original score which he had found in London. This precipitated a Handel revival in Germany, similar to the reawakened interest in JS Bach following his performance of the St. Matthew Passion."

Felix, as ever, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------

